# 2 last royal eggs, help!! Summat not right



## kellynray (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi, havin a problem with last 2 eggs, any chance Any one can help to see if normal? All other 5 out, first one slit on Thursday n out by Friday! 2 eggs left, have cut them, one still gas veins from egg, but has not started to soak up yoke! The other one was always big, pos twins? But we have cut that too n we can see a normal , it moves, but there is also a big White lump in there? Is that the yoke? Or pos a deformity?? Shud we leave them or cut them out? A bit worried! 
Can send pic via txt , but not very gd as hard too see it unless up close!! 

Pls help!
Thanks Kelly


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

if there's something possibly wrong, the last thing you want to do is haul it out prematurely!
if everything is ok in the egg (and by the info in your pm, they're almost ready), leave them...


----------



## kellynray (Jun 20, 2009)

*Thanks*

Didn't think pullin them out was the best thing, read it some were! Am gonna let nature take it's course , if they don't make it it will be for a reason I guess, just nervous first time snake parents!! Wait till it's feedin time, if we have any problem feeders, there will be another post, lol :2thumb:


----------



## DE73 (May 12, 2010)

they should be fine for you, yolk is a creamy kind of colour.

If the others were fine these will be too

good luck


----------



## kellynray (Jun 20, 2009)

*Hi*

The last spider has started to poke it's head out, but the big egg with the normal n the White thing ain't comin out yet! Looks like it could be a twin that didn't make it? But the normal snake in it seems to move a little! Very strange but will know soon wots goin on!? N the other5 that are out 3 popped as girls! Unless we doin it rong, ain't sexed 2 of them yet!


----------



## marcus_j_ibbott (Jul 29, 2009)

hi how they doing?? sorry been following your story from the day they started hatching lol cant wait to see the pics


----------



## kellynray (Jun 20, 2009)

marcus_j_ibbott said:


> hi how they doing?? sorry been following your story from the day they started hatching lol cant wait to see the pics


Oh, thanks! Nice to know someone following story! I am so pleased to say they all out!!! 4 spiders n 3 normals!! We panicked for nothin!! But it's our first time n we wanted everything to go right! I will post pics later! Will have to load them onto comp, can't put th straight off iPhone! I am so happy! Won't wanna sell any! There too beautiful!!! 

Thanks again for all ur help!


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

glad to hear they came out ok - btw, all lil royals are luffly...

now get those damn pics up! : victory:


----------



## kellynray (Jun 20, 2009)

*pics*

pics now in album!! let me know wot u think! will put more on in a frw days when they have shed.

i love our new babies!!!
:flrt:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

fantastic! 
congrats to both/all of you...

Reptile Forums - kellynray's Album: Babies


----------



## kellynray (Jun 20, 2009)

alan1 said:


> fantastic!
> congrats to both/all of you...
> 
> Reptile Forums - kellynray's Album: Babies


Thanks, we are very happy!! Can't wait til next year!! Just need a few mire big girls!! Gd stuff!!!


----------



## marcus_j_ibbott (Jul 29, 2009)

awww they look great we got an adult male spider we gunna breed wiv out 2 females next year cant wait we also bringing home a baby female spider and a baby male pastel tomorrow cant wait to get them will breed them in a few years then i will hopefully breed bumble bees and super spiders lol


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

marcus_j_ibbott said:


> awww they look great we got an adult male spider we gunna breed wiv out 2 females next year cant wait we also bringing home a baby female spider and a baby male pastel tomorrow cant wait to get them will breed them in a few years then i will hopefully breed bumble bees and super spiders lol



There is no Super Spider as such (the Super form is believed to be a fatal gene & often the eggs don't make it).


----------



## marcus_j_ibbott (Jul 29, 2009)

o i must have read wrong then lucky i got a year to read up lol


----------



## marcus_j_ibbott (Jul 29, 2009)

Ok done my Reading lol means 75% of the clutch should be spider lol oops


----------



## kellynray (Jun 20, 2009)

*Spider*

That's why we ain't gonna do spider x spider, I dint think it's worth it for us incase we list eggs, plus think head wobble a little worse?? 

Thanks for checkin our babies out! I live them! Got a few in shed so once all shed I will put individual pics up, can't wait till next till now!! 

Congrats normetta n cider!!


----------



## ghostcornsnake (Jan 30, 2009)

corny girl said:


> There is no Super Spider as such (the Super form is believed to be a fatal gene & often the eggs don't make it).


its a very simerler gene if not the same gene as jag in carpet pythons once again super form is deadly and eggs die although in carpets super jags can hatch but die after a week or 2 max.


----------

